# Canon 1300D vs Nikon D3300



## Marcus09 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello all. I am new to this forum and I am about to buy my 1st DSLR. Long time ago, I had a film SLR, the Canon 3000N. 
As a beginner, I am down to 2 models: the Canon 1300D & Nikon D3300. 
Which do you think is better? 
Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Oct 2, 2016)

The better one is the one that appeals to you more.


----------



## Marcus09 (Oct 2, 2016)

fmw said:


> The better one is the one that appeals to you more.



So they're very close? They're really the same. I'm more a Canon guy. Maybe I'll stick to it. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't know that they are the same.  It is probably reasonable to call them comparable.  Either will get the job done and provide entry into a broad array of system components.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 2, 2016)

Canon T6 or 1300D has the old 18MP sensor which was out to the market with the T2i, old sensor, old technology, its almost 7 years old, still capable but it sure shows its age.
Nikon D3300 is also a base model but has a thoroughly modern sensor.
It has better dynamic range, better lower light performance, better auto focus, more resolution, can potentially produce sharper images.
Its simply a better camera!

Saying that the T6 can produce good images because at the end of the day user skills are determining more then anything else.


----------



## Marcus09 (Oct 2, 2016)

goodguy said:


> Canon T6 or 1300D has the old 18MP sensor which was out to the market with the T2i, old sensor, old technology, its almost 7 years old, still capable but it sure shows its age.
> Nikon D3300 is also a base model but has a thoroughly modern sensor.
> It has better dynamic range, better lower light performance, better auto focus, more resolution, can potentially produce sharper images.
> Its simply a better camera!
> ...



The thing is, I'm moving up from iPhone 6S. I think I'll find much better results in both cases, right? Still, I think I'll follow your advice and go with the Nikon. 
Thanks mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy (Oct 3, 2016)

Marcus09 said:


> goodguy said:
> 
> 
> > Canon T6 or 1300D has the old 18MP sensor which was out to the market with the T2i, old sensor, old technology, its almost 7 years old, still capable but it sure shows its age.
> ...


Well moving from cell phone to a modern DSLR you are looking at a big upgrade.
Still, if you want to get best bang for the buck Nikon D3300 in my eyes is the best camera you can buy.
It has a thoroughly modern Sony sensor in it with 24MP (vs 18MP on the T6) has its AA filter removed which potentially can give you sharper images, considerably better low light performance, better dynamic range and more.......well I said it all before 

Remember though, to get good pictures the MOST important thing is you skills and that's something you will need to work on, good pictures are first the testimony of good user and less of the equipment.
Also lenses are extremely important, get kit lens and then maybe a Nikon 50mm 1.8G which is a good general use lens which will be very helpful in low light situation and for portraits when you want to blur the background.


----------



## Ido (Oct 4, 2016)

The Nikon is technically more capable, but that doesn't mean much. In due time you'll probably upgrade to something with more direct controls, and then Canon's offering doesn't pale as much by comparison. For all intents and purposes, the better camera of these two is the one that feels more comfortable in your hands / to use.


----------



## goodguy (Oct 4, 2016)

Ido said:


> The Nikon is technically more capable, but that doesn't mean much. In due time you'll probably upgrade to something with more direct controls, and then Canon's offering doesn't pale as much by comparison. For all intents and purposes, the better camera of these two is the one that feels more comfortable in your hands / to use.


As I said skills are the most important factor but that doesn't mean technical stuff isn't important.
When you go to shoot in low light condition hand heald technical is important for low light performance.
When you want to recover details in shadow area in RAW technical is important and lots more, at that the D3300 wins having the more modern and superior sensor.
This doesn't mean how camera feels in the hand isn't important, it is of course but honestly these cameras are so a like.
I played few times with Canon and I felt right at home like with my Nikon, all designed to be easy to use.


----------



## Marcus09 (Oct 8, 2016)

I made the move and got the Canon for more ease of use and lens availability compared to the Nikon. Also, I was stunned by the picture quality when I tried it at home! (It's more than enough) Last time I had an SLR was the Canon 3000N. My iPhone 6S has a 12 mpx censor and it doesn't even match the 18 of my Canon. I am very happy with my purchase and it felt like home with the Canon menu that I was used to (I also have the  Canon SX130 IS). 
Also, one more feature that I liked was the wifi capability and the ability to save pictures in my iPhone and also use the iPhone as a viewfinder which is very practical since the Canon's screen is fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 9, 2016)

Marcus09 said:


> I made the move and got the Canon for more ease of use and lens availability compared to the Nikon. Also, I was stunned by the picture quality when I tried it at home! (It's more than enough) Last time I had an SLR was the Canon 3000N. My iPhone 6S has a 12 mpx censor and it doesn't even match the 18 of my Canon. I am very happy with my purchase and it felt like home with the Canon menu that I was used to (I also have the  Canon SX130 IS).
> Also, one more feature that I liked was the wifi capability and the ability to save pictures in my iPhone and also use the iPhone as a viewfinder which is very practical since the Canon's screen is fixed.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



right, Canon will generally give you the better "*IQ*" image quality and megapixels is more of a marketing strategy.
Lens quality, availability, selection and lower cost from Canon - that's certainly  real
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 10, 2016)

The Canon will absolutely not give you better image quality.  In fact especially in entry level aps-c the Nikon will give you better image quality than its Canon counterpart.  It also handles low light situations more effectively.

Lens quality, availability and cost between Canon and Nikon are pretty close.  In a few areas Nikon has the edge, in a few others Canon but overall on the whole I'd say it's pretty much a tie between the two.

What I recommend is that you look not just at the camera you plan to buy now but at all of the cameras offered by both and compare their features.  Ask yourself what is most important to you and what camera your most likely to want next.  Don't think of it as just buying a camera, think of it as investing in a whole system.

Canon might well be a good choice for you, but make the choice wisely based on facts.  Not based on misinformation.



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Oct 10, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> right, Canon will generally give you the better "*IQ*" image quality and megapixels is more of a marketing strategy.
> Lens quality, availability, selection and lower cost from Canon - that's certainly  real



Everything you just posted is disputed by *real* facts.


----------



## table1349 (Oct 10, 2016)

Everything posted here by the fanboys is disputed by the working photographers making a living selling their photos.  Every make is represented in the mix.  Canon and Nikon dominate due to the completeness of their systems, but they are all being used successfully.


----------



## Ido (Oct 10, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> right, Canon will generally give you the better "*IQ*" image quality


You keep repeating this, even though it's not true at all. Currently, Nikon tends to use better sensors, but that can always change. They tend to leapfrog each other every few years.



beagle100 said:


> megapixels is more of a marketing strategy.


… which Canon uses most effectively, pushing the Canon 5DS to 50 megapixels. 



beagle100 said:


> Lens quality, availability, selection and lower cost from Canon - that's certainly real



Quality — Nikon's comparable lenses are just as good.
Availability — Depends on market.
Selection — Depends on a user's needs. Most any use case is covered by both, and third parties have filled many gaps.
Lower cost — It sure seems to be this way, but it could also depend on market/region.
OP, please ignore all fanboy-ism on either side. Look at facts, and form your own opinion.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 10, 2016)

Ido said:


> OP, please ignore all fanboy-ism on either side. Look at facts, and form your own opinion.



Couldn't agree more.  Just because Nikon turned out to be a better fit for my needs does not mean that it will be your best choice, and likewise just because Canon might be a better fit for someone else doesn't mean that it was the best fit for what I shoot most often.

And that's really what it comes down to most, how are you planning on using the camera and what features are at the top of your priority list.  Honestly the end results will depend a whole lot more on you and your skills than it will on which brand of camera you buy.

Me I went Nikon because some of the most important things for me at the time were shooting in lowlight situations with less noise and higher MP sensor so I could crop more. 

That having been said, I have a friend who shoots a ton of sports and does some video so he went Canon, because he liked the faster shooting speed and better buffering capability, plus some of the better video features available on the camera body that was in his budget range.

There really isn't a "wrong" answer here.  But as Ido and many others have pointed out, don't fall for fanboy hype from either side.  Decide whats most important to you in a camera system.  That really is the best way to determine what is going to suit your needs the best.  And at the end of the day, that's all that really matters.


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 11, 2016)

I also couldn't agree more, Canon has a better "IQ" *image quality, * larger lens selection, etc., Certainly most of the pros prefer Canon but really aren't all the current camera systems good ... even the mirrorless cameras ??
at least half-way decent

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 11, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> I also couldn't agree more, Canon has a better "IQ" *image quality, * larger lens selection, etc., Certainly most of the pros prefer Canon but really aren't all the current camera systems good ... even the mirrorless cameras ??
> at least half-way decent
> 
> *www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


Please, by all means, name one Canon aps-c camera that has higher dynamic range, more resolution, or better high iso to low noise numbers than the nikon equivalent in its price range.  

Again, your assertion just isn't true.  Doesn't mean that Canon doesn't make a fine camera or that there aren't perfectly valid reasons why folks would choose Canon.  But please stop posting misinformation.

If you really want to sell people on Canon, educate yourself on its real advantages and start there.  Otherwise your just doing folks a disservice.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodguy (Oct 12, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > I also couldn't agree more, Canon has a better "IQ" *image quality, * larger lens selection, etc., Certainly most of the pros prefer Canon but really aren't all the current camera systems good ... even the mirrorless cameras ??
> ...


Don't bother with this guy, he knows he is talking nonsense, not basing his feedback on facts but on his heart wishes.
Not worth the effort, tried it in past but I always get same old replies like pro's use only Canon or Canon has better IQ then Nikon, it really gets kind of boring and silly after a while, just let it go.
With this person I feel like I am talking to a 5 years old LOL


----------



## Dusmith1 (Oct 12, 2016)

I found going with the Canon T6I I am more happy then when I used my brother Nikon 3300 I got the kit with both 18-55 &55-250
*Canon 

*
*THIS REVIEW COVERS*

*Intended Use «*

*» Weight and Dimensions «*

*» Handling and Build Quality «*

*
PAGE 2
» Image Quality «


PAGE 3
» Sample Pictures «

» Conclusion «

» Further Information «


TABLE OF CONTENTS



Note: this lens has a predecessor - the Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS


The EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II is a very popular lens. Both as a separate buy and in the twin kit edition together with the EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II that Canon ship with some of their cameras. It does make a lot of sense to combine the two because together they give you an effective focal range of 29 mm to400 mm which covers just about everything except for the ultra wide angle.
*
*[paste:font size="5"]Intended Use
Wildlife & Sports
At 400 mm effective focal length the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II is ideal for even smaller wildlife (like birds). And if you'd like to add a little context to the image just zoom out to a minimum of 88 mm. But wildlife and sports photography also require low f-stops to achieve fast shutter speeds. The EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II offers f/4 at the wide end but only f/5.6 at the tele end which is a little slow. At least the excellent image stabilizer helps with slower shutter speeds but of course that can't prevent blur from subject movement.

Portrait
At the wide end the EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II has just the right focal length for nice portrait shots. Again the aperture rating is not excellent but certainly sufficient for this purpose and the large zoom range will even allow closeups from far away.*


----------



## martin_wiehe (Oct 12, 2016)

Marcus09 said:


> Hello all. I am new to this forum and I am about to buy my 1st DSLR. Long time ago, I had a film SLR, the Canon 3000N.
> As a beginner, I am down to 2 models: the Canon 1300D & Nikon D3300.
> Which do you think is better?
> Thank you.
> ...


Hey, I bought my first camera in July, and it was a nikon d3300.
It fit all my needs as a beginner, you can check out some photos I shot with it at my tumblr https://www.tumblr.com/blog/mwbrphotography
I hope it can be helpful, bye


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dusmith1 said:


> I found going with the Canon T6I I am more happy then when I used my brother Nikon 3300 I got the kit with both 18-55 &55-250
> *Canon *
> *THIS REVIEW COVERS*
> 
> ...



no doubt the older 55-250 is good
the newer 55-250 STM is slightly better


----------



## Dusmith1 (Oct 12, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> Dusmith1 said:
> 
> 
> > I found going with the Canon T6I I am more happy then when I used my brother Nikon 3300 I got the kit with both 18-55 &55-250
> ...


Yes it is cool i see a little difference as I do have this in the old lens on my Xt and the new on my 750D I now have tryed them back and forth I am going to say even with me relearning this stuff the big thing is my new one being STM and Macro but i dont know much


----------

